# Hotels guests friendly



## Surat (Jul 28, 2017)

Hello. I'd like to ask a weird question. I'm moving to Dubai next October (my girlfriend already lives there) and I'm going next week to Dubai for 10 days on holidays.
I need to book a hotel for 10 days but I am bit scared to choose a hotel that doesn't allow visitors to my room. 
So, do you now some hotels where I can bring my girlfriend to my room few times without any problems?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

What - like this?

British woman to be deported for illicit sex with Emirati | GulfNews.com


----------



## Surat (Jul 28, 2017)

No, not like this. A hotel which doesn't ask to guests like this one.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

All hotels of repute will ask questions, and possibly even remind you of no guests in the rooms. maybe.

If you want advice on where to go to break the law, an online forum isnt the best place.


----------



## Surat (Jul 28, 2017)

I fully understand. Well if it is possible someone who knows the answer can write me a private message. I will appreciate it.
Thanks anyway


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Sp the obvious question, why aren't you staying with your girlfriend?


----------



## Surat (Jul 28, 2017)

Chocoholic said:


> Sp the obvious question, why aren't you staying with your girlfriend?


She is sharing apartment with 3 more girls and we both guess that it is not a good idea to stay there for 10 days in a row.
How can I activate private messages?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Surat said:


> How can I activate private messages?


The Private Messaging system is automatically activated by the forum software once you have made and posted a minimum of five (5) 'good' posts.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Surat said:


> She is sharing apartment with 3 more girls and we both guess that it is not a good idea to stay there for 10 days in a row.
> How can I activate private messages?


Most of the sprawling hotels are fine and most on SZR will only ask for ID, however book a room for 2 and both check in. You are highly unlikely to have a problem - just be discrete and don't hold a wild party.


----------



## Surat (Jul 28, 2017)

Thank you very much "The Rascal". Will check it. Also will wait for my private messages to be activated


----------



## Surat (Jul 28, 2017)

LesFroggitts said:


> The Private Messaging system is automatically activated by the forum software once you have made and posted a minimum of five (5) 'good' posts.


Thank you


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

There are lots of tourists that come as single couples and never have an issue. Notice in the article the man involved caused a fuss in a DYKWIA manner and was probably ratted on for that as opposed to a dedication to the law. Nearly every "horror" story I hear about this subject has similar circumstance.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> There are lots of tourists that come as single couples and never have an issue. Notice in the article the man involved caused a fuss in a DYKWIA manner and was probably ratted on for that as opposed to a dedication to the law. Nearly every "horror" story I hear about this subject has similar circumstance.


That and a bored security guard!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> That and a bored security guard!


Much more likely to be pissed off rather than bored. This takes a bit of motivation to make happen which is usually lacking around here. And I've never seen one of these cases where they said a security guard reported someone because they suspected they weren't married, it always has some other story that makes the police take a closer look.


----------



## Surat (Jul 28, 2017)

OK, thanks for everything


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Rent an apartment via AirBnB.

You'll have complete privacy and not need to worry about hotel security or ID checks. This is probably the easiest and most "secure" option. Just make sure to book a legit property (one with many reviews verifying the property).


----------



## Surat (Jul 28, 2017)

Hello TallyHo. I checked Airbnb but prices for individual apartments are too high. Now in August 4 and 5 stars hotels in Dubai are really affordable.
In my opinion Airbnb in good to use it in Dubai only in High season, when hotel prices are expensive.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Rent an apartment via AirBnB.
> 
> You'll have complete privacy and not need to worry about hotel security or ID checks. This is probably the easiest and most "secure" option. Just make sure to book a legit property (one with many reviews verifying the property).


Not entirely true, Security can (and will) ask you for ID.

Remember CID pay Security Guards here for info.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I give up. 

If you're so worried then just fly her to Italy. Cheaper than a hotel in Dubai for the week.

Or just book the d*mn hotel. Pick a western chain. You'll be fine.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Thinking about all the hotels I've visited and stayed at in the UAE, I don't recall any security guards being stationed near the elevators, and there's so many non-guests milling around going to restaurants and bars, it's not easy for them to pinpoint guests smuggling in outside guests.

As long as you look like a couple you'll be fine.

If you're a middle aged pot-bellied Indian chap with a moustache and your girlfriend is a 6-foot blonde Russian wearing a glittery stars and stripes dress and you come stumbling into the lobby at 3am, then you might arouse some suspicion.


----------



## The girl next door (Aug 2, 2017)

Aah again with the fear....

Do they give u guys a booklet or something ! To scare u ..

Yes maybe there is a law for this case ...and maybe .. but its not strictly applied ! 

Both of u can register your ids in the reception ( its only made for security purpose only( for your own sake) 

No need to worry my friend 

Enjoy your time in dubai 
Regards


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The girl next door said:


> Yes maybe there is a law for this case ...and maybe .. but its not strictly applied !


Tell that to the Police.

Couple 'detained in UAE for sex outside marriage' - BBC News

Please stop giving advice to people to ignore the law.


----------



## The girl next door (Aug 2, 2017)

Dont worry my dear , i will bail them out..any further questions ? ..therefore i dont think i told them to cross the law..registering your ids are following the uae law  ..if the hotel excepted them "not being married "..its their own problem to deal with


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> Tell that to the Police.
> 
> Couple 'detained in UAE for sex outside marriage' - BBC News
> 
> Please stop giving advice to people to ignore the law.


I would never advocate breaking the law but there are literally millions and millions of visitors to the UAE every year plus hundreds of thousands of western expats living here and one or two scaremonger stories get circulated about people being arrested for sex outside marriage and in my synical view of reading these stories there is always an aggravating factor, often booze or drawing attention to themselves in some other bizarre way . I've never read anything about the Police swooping on a young couple from behind a hotel reception as they checked in . A young couple keeping themselves to themselves in Dubai have probably got more chance of winning the lottery than being arrested for being unmarried and having sex. Granted the example you've posted is very unfortunate but very unlucky and not the result of a nosey security guard or neighbour. There are equally as many stories/rumours about pregnancies outside of marriage being ignored as long as the couple marry before the birth .... diffficult to know what to believe.


----------



## The girl next door (Aug 2, 2017)

UKMS said:


> twowheelsgood said:
> 
> 
> > Tell that to the Police.
> ...


Good morning 
Such a perfect answer..! 
Bravo, i agree with you 100%


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

The girl next door said:


> Aah again with the fear....
> 
> Do they give u guys a booklet or something ! To scare u ..
> 
> ...


I do concur with this statement, there are laws for loads of things but, if you don't make a fuss then blind eyes are always taken.

The scaremongering that certain people give out here is very over the top, yes bad things _*can*_ happen, but if you keep yourself to yourself and _*be discrete*_ (as that is the traditional Arab way), you don't have anything to worry about.

I've got away with a hell of a lot more here than I ever could in The West.


----------

